# Whats The Most Useless Bit Of Brewing Equipment You Ever Bought



## Pumpy (11/6/07)

Mine has got to be the PH meter 

keeping the sensor wet has proven not too be easy used twice never again 34 bucks down the drain  

Comon be honest what is yours 

Pumpy


----------



## Bobby (11/6/07)

at the moment it would be the copper coil i bought to use as a chiller. I used it once and hated it - NC ever since.


----------



## Pumpy (11/6/07)

Yep Bobby Go the 'No chill' my Copper chiller is redundent too


----------



## goatherder (11/6/07)

Refractometer for me.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (11/6/07)

That little red scoop for puting sugar in bottles, used it once then found out about bulk priming!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/6/07)

goatherder said:


> Refractometer for me.



Please say it isn't true! I just bought one.

For me it would have to be either of the first two syphons I bought, or:

the third syphon I bought which sagged from using it on hot wort and now aerates as it syphons,
a tube clamp to slow down the flow that didn't need slowing down,
a bag of marbles to use as weights to keep bottles from floating that only needed a brief spray of sanitiser,
three airlocks - I now use cling film, or
extra sediment reducers - duh!


----------



## boingk (11/6/07)

I'm thinking of the bottle-capper that came with my original kit setup. Useless as all get out because I only use Coopers 750ml PETs!

Probably the most useful thing I have is my sugar measurer, followed by some 'diet' kitchen scales with increments of 5g up to 500g [$6 from Big W], some dual-beam scales that go in increments of 0.01 of a gram up to 10 grams [great for hops!], and my LED torch which I use to check clarity of brews in the fermenter and let me take proper temp readings in below-par light. 

One of the 'grooviest' things I have at the moment is a 5L demijohn - I carbonate it up with 30~35g of dextrose, and bust it out at a party every now and then.


----------



## Barry (11/6/07)

Good Day
The sparge arm, best water cooling device ever invented.


----------



## Pumpy (11/6/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Re Refractometer Please say it isn't true! I just bought one.




Dont worry SMOI I find the refractometer to be excellent to ensuring you reach the correct SG on mash day


----------



## goatherder (11/6/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Please say it isn't true! I just bought one.



Don't worry - my problems are self inflicted. I couldn't get consistent readings with it so I ditched it from my brewday routine. I've since discovered my results were due to "operator malfunction". I batch sparge so I don't really need one anyway...


----------



## tangent (11/6/07)

so far, the pump and domed false bottom.
home made immersion chiller and refractometer were the best purchases.


----------



## Brewtus (11/6/07)

A sugar hopper that fits on a 1/2 PET bottle Is meant to measure sugar for priming but jambs half way through a batch and you need to empty it to change dose for small bottle. Don't even know where it is now.

I stick with coopers lollies.


----------



## Asher (11/6/07)

CP Bottle filler..... What a messy piece of gear they are....


----------



## InCider (11/6/07)

Hydrometer. Bobbing around all useless and risking infection when all I needed was a calendar and the ability to count to 14. Piffle!

InCider.


----------



## Ross (11/6/07)

Asher said:


> CP Bottle filler..... What a messy piece of gear they are....



Ditto - Did a bulk buy of these things - bloody useless :angry: 

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (11/6/07)

I forgot to mention Kit Beer. Although I still do make kits, when I have finished all the swap beers I have a cry... :blink:


----------



## TidalPete (11/6/07)

Sucked in again  

Those stainless & plastic thermometers that you can get from your LHS. Always in my experience, at least 2 deg c out.
Managed to get this little beauty. ---- Linky

Just saw your post Incider. Crying will not get you into all-grain. Stay home & save the pennies.  

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/07)

Yeah, What Pete Says






Stop spending on shitty american headache beer, get a hold of anything to start AG even two pieces of old railway track to crush grain with, ANYTHING !


----------



## InCider (11/6/07)

I'm working on something to keep the heat up - got a big pot to use, need to make a Colostomy (BIAB) Bag and then I'm set... the BBQ doesn't put out enough heat I've worked out...

InCider...


----------



## enoch (11/6/07)

Sparge arm gets a vote - worked OK on small batch but completely useless when I scaled up.
Bruheat Boiler come thermostatically controlled mash tun - absolutely %&%^%^ng useless for mashing. Massive waste of money considering how cheaply you can make a bucket of death boiler.


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/6/07)

I remember buying a brigalow Hydrometer.

Graduations from 1.000- 1.040, nowhere on the box were the graduations stated. :angry: 

I mean "1.040" c'mon, please! <_< 

BB


----------



## boingk (11/6/07)

BoilerBoy - that is piss poor! What are they playing at with that one? Almost got me riled up enough to fire off a note to their headquarters - and I didn't even buy the stupid thing!!! No graduations or instructions...my god...every other hydrometer I've glanced at looks like it's been claibrated by a rocket scientist and comes with a leaflet covered with a myriad instructions in print so fine you need Aunt Betty's glasses to even get a glimpse of it!

Thats it, I'm going down and finding out their adress/email and firing off a polite but extremely stern letter to them explaining why they should put graduations on their currently sh!thouse hydrometers.

My God...no graduation...the nerve of it...


----------



## lou (11/6/07)

When my last hydrometre decieded it would give bungy jumping a go without the cord I went and had a look at these brigalow numbers - did the bad thing and ripped it open in the shop before purchase and noticed the limited range - if you read the packet it says its a 'bottling hydrometre' - anyone ever bottled a beer at 1.040 - I don't think so 

didn't buy the sucker though  - piece of trash - 
$10 down the the local hbs got me a nice french number!


lou


----------



## Maxt (11/6/07)

S shaped airlocks..I thought it looked cooler, but it just gouged out the grommet due to rough edges, and removed the pleasure of hearing the bloop bloop of the fermenting process.


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/07)

InCider said:


> I'm working on something to keep the heat up - got a big pot to use, need to make a Colostomy (BIAB) Bag and then I'm set... the BBQ doesn't put out enough heat I've worked out...
> 
> InCider...



Hit the camping shop at warana they had chinese 3 ring burners for about $38 last time I was there. Excuse - for making chilli sauce.


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/6/07)

I should clarify with that there were graduated markings between the 1.000 ans 1.040 

but 1.040 was the highest reading, I mean life begins at "40" pathetic really.

BB


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (11/6/07)

Back in my home brew days I commissioned a glass blower to make me an airlock. S-shaped, thistle bowl, John Guest fittings....Rolls Royce. Broke it on its second outing.


----------



## Doc (11/6/07)

The following were all bought prior to my first All Grain (and prior to AHB) that were supposedly required to make great AG beer:
- iodine
- ph papers
- calcium sulphate
- calcium carbonate

Doc


----------



## matti (11/6/07)

PET bottles.
Too bloody flimsy and you got to buy new tops all the time.


----------



## BoilerBoy (11/6/07)

Though not the worst piece of equipment, I havent bothered with airlocks for some time now.

I used to like the "bloop" sound but now I can live without it and for all there worth there probably more romantic than reliable.

BB


----------



## Tony (11/6/07)

i bought a plastic spoon thing that was kin d of like a pathetic mash paddle and thought it would be good to stit the mash.

WRONG.

snapped in the first 3 seconds and went in the bin

built a huge SS one instead

will be used by my grandchildren i recon.

cheers


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/6/07)

Tony said:


> i bought a plastic spoon thing that was kin d of like a pathetic mash paddle and thought it would be good to stit the mash.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> ...



I use a black plastic non-stick potato masher - you know it makes sense...


----------



## TidalPete (11/6/07)

Doc said:


> - ph papers
> Doc



pH papers! grrrrrrrrr. 
Don't remind my Doc, I've been there. pH meter rocks.  

:beer:


----------



## tangent (11/6/07)

oh Tony, that's the holy grail of $$$ wasted. The plastic spoon that costs 300% more in a HBS than a cheapie store (surprise surprise) and snaps with 5 grams load on it.
That IS a complete waste of money.


----------



## PistolPatch (11/6/07)

What's the most useless bit of equipment? Well let me go and check my cupboard...

Oh! Here's a couple!

1. That friggin' bottle filler that Asher and Ross mentioned.
2. A monstrous air pump I thought I could use to pump cool air from my fridge to a fermentation chamber.
3. Kits: Just go straight to fresh wort kits guys - wish I had.
4. Hops: I have about 7 varieties in my fridge that I have no idea why I bought. The frightening thing is that several of these are unopened - WTF?
5. Anything fitting that is not a quick-release fitting. Every other fitting I find is a PITA to clean and often no cheaper anyway.
6. John Guest quick-release spanners. (Just use a 9mm open ender.)
7. PH Paper Strips - 20 of these last only a few brews. I now use the long roll which is great. Mind you I can't really taste the difference in the beers adjusted so who knows?

:huh: 
Pat


----------



## discoloop (11/6/07)

Bottle brush. Seriously - a good squirt with piping hot water and a big fat sanitise and you're there...


----------



## TidalPete (11/6/07)

Pat,


> Hops: I have about 7 varieties in my fridge that I have no idea why I bought. The frightening thing is that several of these are unopened.


Just send all the above to me mate.



> John Guest quick-release spanners. (Just use a 9mm open ender.)


Filed one down in 30 seconds or so.



> PH Paper Strips


See Post 33 Pat.

:beer:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/6/07)

It's not exactly "equipment", but here goes:

The brewing instructions I got in my first brewing kit, WTF???? 

Ferment at 25C, for a week, then bottle? 
Drill a hole in the top of my fermenter lid and drop in a heater at 25C for a consistent temperature?

I really thought about finding the instructions and pointing out every fault in it, but hey, I'm AG now (although kits and the "instructions" nearly put me off brewing all together) and am really happy I found this forum and the great people on it that have helped me along the way, along with some really great local AG friends that have been more than helpful.

I can say that I am more than greatful and happy with what I am producing now. That the "instructions" were for those who just want to brew something that is drinkable, but that I have always strived for something better than what is currently on the market. 

Useless: Your first Kit instructions
Priceless: This forum and people who strive for fine brew.

Thank You!

BB


----------



## 0M39A (12/6/07)

i agree Belgrave Brewer

i bought a coopers homebrew kit when i first got into brewing.

the instructions and video that come with it are an absolute joke!!

least the rest of the gear that came with it was half decent (30L carboy, nice big thick plastic spoon, hydrometer, 30xpet bottles (dont use them any more though, pretty much all glass these days, but they were great to start off with), little bottler (thing that goes in your tap for bottling with).

cant bag it out too much though, it started me off brewing, and here i am now!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (12/6/07)

Yep OM39A, it got me started as well but nearly put me off at the same time. I guess they try and make it sound easy and get you in entry level. I'll give them that.


----------



## Enerjex (12/6/07)

lol i started with a wander starter kit would've been in the late 90's and ended up with 2 of them which i can't remember if the instructions were any better than the coopers ones, but i stumbled across the coopers video on youtube and geez what a shocker


----------



## Murcluf (12/6/07)

Malt Shovel Home brew kit complete with leaking tap "it's not a fault it's a feature" which leaked wort all over kitchen bench. Can't complain they did replace it with a tooheys kit.


----------



## Lukes (12/6/07)

Counter flow chiller = summer birds nest.

I will use it again this winter for a lager or 3.

BTW: I'm glad I did not get a Beer Gun/ Cp Filler thing in that bulk buy .  

- Luke


----------



## bonj (12/6/07)

It's starting to seem like snapping one of those buggers is a kind of "rite of passage" for AGers. I snapped one last week on my 3rd ever AG. Nearly everyone I've talked to since has snapped at least one of them. I got a SS paddle as a replacement and I agree about the life of these things. It makes a mess of the SS braid in the mashtun though... :lol:



Tony said:


> i bought a plastic spoon thing that was kin d of like a pathetic mash paddle and thought it would be good to stit the mash.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonj (12/6/07)

PistolPatch said:


> 5. Anything fitting that is not a quick-release fitting.



Totally agree with that one, Pat. I vow to avoid barbs as long as I can. End up wrecking your hands, and probably the line too on the first couple of tries. Stupid bloody arrangement.


----------



## DJR (12/6/07)

I have broken 2 glass thermometers. Luckily i have a stainless glass-face one that is actually fairly well calibrated. $15 each :angry: 

Also broken 3 hydrometers, $10 each :angry: 

The most useless however was my first mashtun set up that used a hose barb and length of stainless braid on the inside - stopped working on the 2nd AG. Fixed it up and now done about 20 or 30 batches with no huge issues besides the occasional tighten of the nut holding the washers in to fix a stuck/slow sparge.


----------



## therook (12/6/07)

My " First Wife "  

rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/6/07)

therook said:


> My " First Wife "
> 
> rook



:lol: Now buried in the yard with the spent grain? 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/07)

Definitely that Brigalow hydrometer. Still have it as a pathetic backup, but mainly as a reminder to buy decent equipment.


----------



## RobW (12/6/07)

Immersible brew heater - cos hotter's gotta be better right?
Filled up with water the first time I cleaned it when the plug fell in the bucket h34r: & never used again (did me a favour really)

Oh and one of those piss weak plastic mash paddles.


----------



## Zizzle (12/6/07)

I like my Brigalow hydrometer. Good for monitoring the final days of a ferment. It's shorter so you don't need a very big sample, and the scale is easier to read (more spread out).

Most useless thing so far for me would be kits. Didn't drink very much of it, but kept trying. Still have a heap bottled I should toss.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/6/07)

30L standard plastic screw top fermenter.

Never was able to get a proper seal, even when wetting the rubber inlay with a bit of iodophor solution. The S airlock that came with it, is also shit.. if you look at the manufacturing, and how the 2 sides are pressed together, you'll see about a 2mm plastic strip or bump running all the way up both sides that inhibit a snug join with the small rubber bung in lid. To airlock properly, you'll want to sand it smooth or trim with razor blade or just buy a quality 3 piece airlock to begin with.

And let's not forget how hard those lids are to remove if over-tightened or how many posts I've seen here on AHB where users of said fermenters are asking why they have no action in airlock, 3 days after pitching, is my beer ok sort of threads.

Bloody useless.

Hey, but at least if you drop one of those bastards full of beer it'll only bounce and maybe get your pants a little wet whereas if you drop a full glass carboy... well, i won't go into that :unsure: :blink:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (12/6/07)

reVox said:


> Hey, but at least if you drop one of those bastards full of beer it'll only bounce and maybe get your pants a little wet whereas if you drop a full glass carboy... well, i won't go into that :unsure: :blink:



Hey ReVox,
I bought 2 glass carboy handles at G&G and I must say, they are very "handy".
BB


----------



## 0M39A (12/6/07)

I've read a lot of people having problems with the 30L carboys, bad seals and things like that.

never had a problem with mine. just make sure that the o-rings are clean and seated properly, screw the lid on and shes apples.

also the airlock that came with the coopers kit was fine, no ridges on it or anything. fits in the grommet nice and snug.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/6/07)

BB

I think Revox has the handles too. He put me onto the idea of getting some. I'm giving it serious consideration. I currently carry mine in milk crates. Which is OK but I gotta get them out of the crates and into the fermenatation fridge. Your hands tend to get stuck inside the crate while pulling the carboy out. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (12/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> BB
> 
> I think Revox has the handles too. He put me onto the idea of getting some. I'm giving it serious consideration. I currently carry mine in milk crates. Which is OK but I gotta get them out of the crates and into the fermenatation fridge. Your hands tend to get stuck inside the crate while pulling the carboy out. :blink:
> 
> Warren -



Yeah, ReVox had a big "accident" and he is the one who suggested them to me. They work great!!! I've had a few near slips but luckily have not done a humpty dumpty. I guess they should go on the "Best bits of Brewing Equipment" thread.


----------



## Stuster (12/6/07)

reVox said:


> 30L standard plastic screw top fermenter.



Definitely agree with this one. Hate the one I bought. At least it now has a job as a bottling bucket.  

It's interesting how some of the things people hate are things I use all the time (like S-shaped airlocks). Just shows that what works for us, might not work for everyone.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (12/6/07)

reVox said:


> 30L standard plastic screw top fermenter.



It makes a good bulk priming bucket


----------



## winkle (12/6/07)

Yet another vote for the crappy plastic mash paddles, I think I'm on my 4/5th but will be modifing a Army catering stainless steel giant egg-flip this weekend - bullet proof!


----------



## Adamt (12/6/07)

Hmm... my plastic spoon from my Coopers' kit has survived ~8 mashes so far without any sign of breaking. Go figure!


----------



## boingk (12/6/07)

Another good thing is my little fan heater I packed up from Big W for something like $15. I initially got it to heat my room, but then started using it for brewing. Small rack behind it made out of coat hangers draped with a wet tea-towel and its a good cooler [or do the wet t-shirt thing]. Or whack it on heat setting and it'll do a good job of heating the brew - just set the thermostat and you're good.

Another hilarious thing is the mini CD thing that came with my Tooheys kit. Anyone got it? Go watch it. Whats the music sound like to you? My mates and I were in hysterics because its....sleazy, retro porn music, hahaha! :super:


----------



## fw00r (14/6/07)

Be a hard choice between ...

Sodium Metabisulphite for sterilising, Damned infections (sorted out now)
or
Cartons and cartons of 330ml green crown seal bottles. Still using them though.

But this is early in my brew-obsession and this isnt really equipment so there might be more to come (shouldnt but might)


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/07)

Silicone Carboy bungs. 

Like a dollar for everytime they shoot out of their own accord. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (14/6/07)

reVox said:


> 30L standard plastic screw top fermenter.
> 
> Never was able to get a proper seal, even when wetting the rubber inlay with a bit of iodophor solution. The S airlock that came with it, is also shit.. if you look at the manufacturing, and how the 2 sides are pressed together, you'll see about a 2mm plastic strip or bump running all the way up both sides that inhibit a snug join with the small rubber bung in lid. To airlock properly, you'll want to sand it smooth or trim with razor blade or just buy a quality 3 piece airlock to begin with.
> 
> ...



reVox,

It's been noted a few times in past topics, but don't be concerned about a tight seal. I use 30L screw tops with the seal removed and a bit of al-foil as an 'air lock'. Just screw them on loose and you won't have a problem.

Will add a vote though for the plastic spoon.

Cheers.


----------



## Fents (14/6/07)

Adamt said:


> Hmm... my plastic spoon from my Coopers' kit has survived ~8 mashes so far without any sign of breaking. Go figure!



Coopers plastic spoons are way more sturdy than LHBS ones with the holes drilled into in. My coopers one has lasted me 3+ years.


----------



## Goat (14/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Silicone Carboy bungs.
> 
> Like a dollar for everytime they shoot out of their own accord. <_<



Warrenlw63 - if you dry the surfaces in which you are inserting the bung, it usually sticks. I use a kitchen (paper) towel judiciously - mainly around the rim of the erlenmeyer and the sides of the dung. 

I really like the silicon bungs - but thats just because it looks cleaner than the other types


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/07)

Cheers Goat. I shoulda thought of that. Usually I try and flick as much sanitiser off as a I can.

Got my grungy/trusty old rubber ones in ATM. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## 0M39A (14/6/07)

Fents said:


> Coopers plastic spoons are way more sturdy than LHBS ones with the holes drilled into in. My coopers one has lasted me 3+ years.



Same. I have a coopers paddle and ive never had a problem with it.

Mate bought a homebrew shop one and apparently it broke pretty easily.

Much thicker and sturdier.


----------



## blackbock (14/6/07)

Luckily I didn't buy it, but my 25L esky mash tun which I converted never got used once. Too small! <_<


----------



## stevem01 (22/11/07)

BoilerBoy said:


> I should clarify with that there were graduated markings between the 1.000 ans 1.040
> 
> but 1.040 was the highest reading, I mean life begins at "40" pathetic really.
> 
> BB




I have been looking for one of these for months, none available in WA, if you have still got it i will take it off your hands. (tiered of squinting at the tiny graduations for my final gravity)


----------



## BoilerBoy (22/11/07)

stevem01 said:


> I have been looking for one of these for months, none available in WA, if you have still got it i will take it off your hands. (tiered of squinting at the tiny graduations for my final gravity)




Stevem01,

I returned it and got my money back, thankfully <_< 

My eyes are stuffed and find it hard to read too, but my sons eyes are good!

Cheers
BB


----------



## Cracka (22/11/07)

stevem01 said:


> I have been looking for one of these for months, none available in WA, if you have still got it i will take it off your hands. (tiered of squinting at the tiny graduations for my final gravity)





I just bought one for a backup. Kmart


----------



## warra48 (22/11/07)

Yup, one of those cheapie hydrometers from BigW. Only reads up to 1040 max, and anything over that is a guess. I've just given up on OG and FG readings. I now just mash, sparge, boil, chill, ferment, and bottle 2 weeks later if it's an ale. And the beer tastes great (other than my Amarillo Pale Ale, I don't like the aroma and flavour).


----------



## glitchpop (22/11/07)

Duff said:


> reVox,
> 
> It's been noted a few times in past topics, but don't be concerned about a tight seal. I use 30L screw tops with the seal removed and a bit of al-foil as an 'air lock'. Just screw them on loose and you won't have a problem.
> 
> ...




I couldn't figure out how to get the o-ring out so i just did my best to sanatise with it in there. I like the plastic fermenter so far but I'm totally new to all this so what do I know.

I dunno. I've only still got my first kit in the fermenter but judging by what you guys are saying probably my Morgans Wheat beer kit - lol.


----------



## alexbrand (22/11/07)

Uhh... the most useless thing I bought was a small bottle of iodine solution. I used it twice. Since the I did not do the iodine test again. 


Alex


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/11/07)

At the moment a water filter canister that I was planning of using to filter beer...turns out the catridge doesnt fit so will have to be moved to another use... so at the moment it gets the gong.

Pok


----------



## Zwickel (22/11/07)

the most crappy thingy I bought at begin of my homebrewing career, its a beer sphere for an exorbitant price of 84 Euros= ~A$ 130





Ive never used it :angry:


----------



## PistolPatch (22/11/07)

glitchpop said:


> I couldn't figure out how to get the o-ring out



glitchpop,

To get the O-ring out, you need to use something blunt but thin such as the handle end of a teaspoon. Run that at about a 30 degree angle along the inside edge of the O-ring until it starts to lift. Once you get a good teaspoon, keep it with your brewing gear.


PP

PS My goodness! A beer sphere! What on earth is that??? LOL Zwickel.


----------



## schooey (22/11/07)

:huh: 

Looks like something for brewing on the shuttle Atlantis, Zwickel

:lol:


----------



## Screwtop (22/11/07)

Most useless - has to be the THREE farrrking long handled plastic stirring spoons from the LHBS. The handle of each one broke in exactly the same place. :angry:


----------



## Zwickel (22/11/07)

the beer sphere was supposed to be a beer dispensing system, has a gas valve at the lid to inject CO2 and a float inside (you may see it lying in front of the beer sphere) so youd be able to draw the beer always from top.

Its the most stupid, f....ing, useless gear Ive ever seen.


----------



## KGB (22/11/07)

matti said:


> PET bottles.
> Too bloody flimsy and you got to buy new tops all the time.



Yeah, not like those glass bottles where you can re-use the tops.... <_< 

Old post, I know, just had to have a chuckle.


----------



## clintmo (23/11/07)

most useless piece of gear... bottle capper that came with the tooheys kit. It only caps non twist off's... which i dont have.
I tried it a couple of times on twist offs but it never sealed and i gave up on it and bought a bench capper. then i got sick of using the bench capper and got a kegging setup

now im sweet ^^


----------



## SJW (23/11/07)

Carbonation drops. Those things sucked. They are all different sizes, half would not fit into the bottle and they give beer that Coke fiz.
Even the dog next door would not eat them.

Steve


----------



## sluggerdog (23/11/07)

Would have to be the bottle filler Ross organised in BULK BUY..

Piece of crap.. haha  Was so excitied when they were ordered too, was going to change the world of brewing as we knew it. <_<


----------

